# Olympus DSL-ARM Ad



## nerwin (May 21, 2015)

Has anyone seen this ad by Olympus yet? I thought it was pretty funny.

Olympus DSL-ARM Ad Pokes Fun at the Heaviness of DSLRs

I still prefer my DSLR though.


----------

